# I needed a little knife for minor jobs.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have needed a little knife for repairs and trimming errant threads, and I could never find the right match. Well, all that is in the past! I found a little blade that is just the ticket. And it even came sharp!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks dangerous.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Can we see the whole thing?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah, I took some better pictures, I'll get them up when we return from shopping.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

How's that?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Does it have a special purpose?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Not really, it's just a big honkin' blade. It's so big I carry it in a *pouch*. I cannot find a sheath to fit it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

That 45 degree slant on the end makes it look like a box cutter. Do the blade stick out farther when you shove on the humpy black thing? Does it stay the same angle on the end? It seems pretty mysterious. Thanks. Can you show it fully extended?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

The Tourist said:


> How's that?
> 
> View attachment 100025


Why would you cut the end of the blade off?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

KUSA said:


> Why would you cut the end of the blade off?


LOL, that's the way it came! Having said that, it's a whopping big knife to man-handle even with the blade angled off like that. It's more of a conversation piece than a real tool.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, guys, I have two Sicilian switchblades coming to me very soon, in fact, I expected them Friday or Saturday.

One of them is called a "9 inch." This means the blade is four inches and the handle is five inches. It's exactly the same knife I carried in high school. I'm getting nostalgic just waiting for it. To really enhance this antique of a bygone era, I ordered mine with a 'dagger blade.'

The second one is an "11 inch model." Technically, a real-deal stiletto. Since all of my true enemies are dead or in hiding, I guess a knife like this (with no apparent purpose) is simply an 'heirloom.'

I do own a pristine blonde 9-inch, but like an expensive sports car, it's too pretty to beat!


----------

